# Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen



## FanBoySlim (22. Februar 2019)

*Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin in dem richtigen Forum...

Ich habe Schwierigkeiten den Anschluss und die evtl. Steuerung von RGB Gehäuselüftern zu verstehen bzw. auch die generelle Steuerung von RGB Funktionen in einem PC.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel das Sharkoon TG5 RGB -> Sharkoon TG5 RGB ab €'*'73,33 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Die vier verbauten Lüfter haben jeweils folgende drei Anschlüsse:

1x 4-Pin Molex
1x 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss
1x 12VGRB

Ich dachte bisher immer:

Benutzt man den 4-Pin Molex Anschluss drehen sich die Lüfter einfach mit voller Drehzahl "und gut ist".
Schließt man Gehäuselüfter über 3-Pin an das Mainboard an, hat das den gleichen Effekt wie bei 4-Pin Molex.
"Hätte" man einen 4-Pin PWM Anschluss an Mainboard und Gehäuselüfter, dann würde das Mainboard die Drehzahl automatisch nach Bedarf steuern können.

stimmt das erstmal soweit?

Welche Aufgabe hat nun der 12VGRB Anschluss? Wenn ich im Sharkoon Gehäuse 4 davon verbaut habe, dann bräuchte ich doch auch ein Mainboard mit 4 RGB-Header 4-Pin's oder wie? Da es solche Mainboards aber nicht gibt, benutzt man dann Splitter o.ä.?

Bin auch über Links dankbar, lese mich gerne ein. Meine Frage war aber irgendwie zu spezifisch für Google.

Danke!


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Es gibt schon Mainboards mit RGB und aRGB, nur hat es halt nicht jedes Board mit dabei.
Meines hat als Beispiel beides.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterschied ist das bei analoges RGB alle LEDs nur zu gleich angesteuert werden können und diese mit 12v über 4 Pins laufen. Bei den adressierbaren RGB wird jede einzelne LED angesteuert und kann sozusagen gleichzeitig mehrere Farben wie ein Regenbogen darstellen. In diesem Fall läuft alles dann über 5v und nur 3 Pins.

Hat dein Mainboard kein RGB mit 4 Pins(12v) wirst du den mitgelieferten Controller mit verwenden und dann muss die Spannung auch übers SATA angeschlossen werden. Die 3Pins vom Lüfter kannst du direkt übers Mainboard anschließen und dann auch per Spannung regulieren. Also nicht per PWM sondern per DC. Solltest du das Board da haben mach mal bitte ein Bild von dem Lüfterkabel und vom Splitter was am Gehäuse verbaut ist.


----------



## FanBoySlim (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Hi, Danke für deine Antwort!

der PC wird gerade erst zusammengestellt deshalb habe ich leider keine Fotos für dich. Die Lüfterkabel siehst du hier ab Min 6:07 -> YouTube

und hier bei Min 7:17 -> YouTube bin ich auf einen RGB Hub gestoßen, der angeblich beim Gehäuse beiliegt. Dieser wird auch hier aufgeführt (Sharkoon - TG5 RGB) Zitat: "Möglich machen es die vier verbauten RGB-LED-Lüfter sowie der mitgelieferte 6-fach RGB-Verteiler."

Das würde also heißen, dass ich ein Mainboard brauche mit "normalem RGB Anschluss" so wie du es in deinem Bild genannt hast, oder?

edit:

Also z.B. ein MSI B450M Pro-M2 -> MSI B450M Pro-M2 ab €' '63,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Wenn ich mich kurz dem Thema anschließen darf, auch wenn es schon was älter ist.

Ich habe das ASRock AB 350M-HDV R4 neu. Nun habe ich mir das  Sharkoon TG5 bestellt und weiß nicht, ob alle Lüfter sich da anschließen lassen.
Das Board scheint 1x 4 Pin zu haben. Hat das TG5 also für alle Lüfter einen 4 Pin oder muss ich jeden einzelnen separat anschließen, was dann problematisch wäre?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Du musst zwischen Fan-Anschluss und Anschluss der RGBs unterscheiden.
Denn RGBs werden separat angeschlossen.

Bitte mein Beitrag oben nochmals durchlesen, denn ich will es jetzt ein paar Beiträge darunter nicht nochmal alles schreiben müssen.

So sieht ein Lüfteranschluss aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so Anschlüsse für RGB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Also das Board scheint nur 1x3 und 1x4 Pin zu haben. Im Vergleich zu anderen Boards die RGB Anschlüsse haben, hat das Board  nur Anschluss für TMP aufgeführt. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, RGB irgendwie anzuschließen? Es braucht auch keine Steuerung für unterschiedliche Farben, da es eine einheitliche Farbe (blau) hat.


----------



## Sverre (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Bei dem ASRock AB 350M-HDV R seh ich keine RGB Anschlüsse.
Bitte nicht an den TPM Header anschließen.... What Is a TPM Header? A Basic Definition | Tom's Hardware

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/AB350M-HDV R4.0.pdf
.......................
Das  Sharkoon TG5 hat wohl eine Steuerplatine für die Lüfter und RGB... hab nur kurz drübergeschaut.
YouTube

Edit....
RGB wird dann per Dipschalter fest eingestellt:
https://de.sharkoon.com/Download/Cases_and_Power/Midi_ATX/TG5_RGB/2060_dmn_01.pdf


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Also brauche ich einen 5-pin to 4-pin Adapter und es sollte alles klappen?


----------



## Sverre (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*



ExXxitus schrieb:


> Also brauche ich einen 5-pin to 4-pin Adapter und es sollte alles klappen?



Nein, du kannst mit dem MB kein RGB so steuern.

Du brauchst Y Kabel um die Lüfter überhaupt alle anzuschließen.

Du hast 3 Fan Anschlüsse inkl. CPU Kühler auf dem Mainboard.

Wieviele Lüfter hast du im Gehäuse und am CPU Kühler anzuschließen?

..................................
3x 120 mm RGB LED Fans (Pre-Installed)
1x 120 mm RGB LED Fan (Pre-Installed)
3x 120 mm or 2x 140 mm Fans (Optional)

plus CPU Kühler 1x oder 2x

9 Lüfter max. = 6 Lüfter Y Kabel
5 Lüfter min.  = 2 Lüfter Y Kabel


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

1 CPU, 4 Gehäuse (3 Front, 1 Rear). Also Insgesamt 6. Fehlen mir also zwei quasi?


----------



## Sverre (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Anleitung Seite 7

Cpu     an Cpu fan  (2)
1 Rear an  Fan (19) über der GPU
3 Front an Fan (16) unten, dort 2 Y Kabel  zusammen stecken.


RGBstecker an die Steuerplatine und mit den Schaltern eine Farbe einstellen.


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*



Sverre schrieb:


> 3 Front an Fan (16) unten, dort 2 Y Kabel  zusammen stecken.



Soweit ich weiß unterstützen die Fan Anschlüsse gerade mal 1 Amp. Geht das dann überhaupt?



Sverre schrieb:


> RGBstecker an die Steuerplatine und mit den Schaltern eine Farbe einstellen.



Habe nur eine Farbe. Deshalb muss ich nichts einstellen.


----------



## Sverre (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Die Lüfter haben je 0,15A -> Video ab Minute 7:10  YouTube


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Danke für die Hilfe! 

Reicht dann dieses Kabel aus um die 3 vorderen steuern zu lassen? Phobya Y-Kabel 4 Pin PWM auf 3 x 4 PIN PWM 30 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Sverre (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Ja geht. Die Lüfter sind zwar 3 Pin, nachdem was ich im Video gesehn hab.


----------



## ExXxitus (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Eine Frage noch. Da es 3 Pin Stecker sind, kann ich die manuell nur über das Board bzw. Bios oder Win10 steuern?

Danke


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung RGB Anschluss Grundlagen*

Geht, musst nur mit machen Boards auf Spannungssteuerung(DC) umstellen.
Manche Mainboard erkenne es aber automatisch wenn sie auf Auto stehen.

Mit Windows sollte es je nach Programm auch gehen.
PWM Lüfter sind halt besser, da sie auch niedriger laufen können und auch kein bestimmte Anlaufspannung benötigen.


----------

